# How to create offline installer for visual studio community 2022



## rupeshforu3 (Jan 22, 2022)

Hi I am Rupesh from India and I have bought a new PC and I have tried to install visual studio community 2022 and I have succeeded but I can't create offline installer for future needs.

I have downloaded latest visual studio community 2022 installer and after that I have selected option install only after downloading all necessary files and I have specified d drive for installation and downloaded folder. 

The installation has been completed and the downloaded packages are present in d:\downloaded directory. This directory consists of about 340 sub directories and upto 12000 files.

After that I have issued the following command

vs_community.exe --layout d:\downloaded --lang en-US

Nothing happened I mean no iso image or zip file has been created.

I want to create a new iso image or zip file or any package which consists of all the previously downloaded packages.

Please try to suggest how to do so.

Regards,
Rupesh.

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## patkim (Jan 28, 2022)

To the best of my knowledge, the Visual Studio installer exe is not equipped to create any ISO files. You have to use third-party tools like Free ISO Creator or PowerISO (Paid) or use oscdimg.exe command line (which is available free as part of Windows 10 ADK)

If you are sure that all files are at D:\downloaded then just use third-party tools to create an ISO out of all files and folders from D:\Downloaded


```
Oscdimg.exe -LTEST -m -u2 d:\downloaded c:\VS2022.iso
```

After ISO is created preferably create a Virtual Windows 10 first using VMWare Player or VirtualBox and mount the ISO and run the setup to test/confirm that indeed all packages that you intend to have are available and getting installed after running the setup in VM.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 28, 2022)

directly download the offline ISO for visual studio instead of doing all the hassle.


----------



## patkim (Feb 2, 2022)

To the best of my knowledge, so far Microsoft have not released ISO for VS2022. The entire download is over 25 GB and it will be updated regularly as and when various VS components are being updated.

Use web installer command line --layout to download the files offline and then create an ISO out of it using third-party tools. OP seems to be under impression that the same VS installer exe is going to create ISO for him.  Command line parameters to VS installer2022 exe are documented here Use command-line parameters to install Visual Studio

There might be third-party unofficial sites that might offer ISO download, but you never know, those might not be genuine. 
For most users a simple select & click tool like FreeISOCreator should suffice. Just point to the root directory and the tool will do the rest of creating ISO.
Since maintaining >25GB ISO might be bulky, to keep it simple just copy the downloaded folder as-is to a 32GB pen drive, set it to Read-Only and archive the same for future use.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 2, 2022)

Then refer this article where ISO is given for download Download Visual Studio 2022 Web Installer / ISO (Community / Professional / Enterprise)

Follow the steps.

Else use this one from MS :

*docs.microsoft.com/en-us/visualstu...ne-installation-of-visual-studio?view=vs-2022


----------

